# Worst valet job ever



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I think i may be in the running for the worst job ever
Had a call over the xmas holidays from a plumber asking if i could come and do the inside of his l200 because he left his dog inside and forgot about him so had a accident,he said i will pay you what ever you want! 
Yeah i said i will be there in 30mins,got there and there was a massive pile runnny dog poo all over his handbrake and on his seats! :doublesho 
I nearly threw up, i told him i cant deal with that,but if you can remove the main pile and im more than willing to clean your seats and carpets down then wetvax it all
He was more than keen to crack on then he let me finish it off :lol:
Anybody had any jobs like this?


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

I once had a MK3 fiesta which had been on a farm for 5 years and was used to carry sheep in and was full of sheep poo in the boot area but at least it was dry, so i managed to pull the boot mat out and get the worst of with the PW.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

It's only ****e, i'd have done it.

:thumb:


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't had to clean it, but my neighbours car would make a lot of you cringe.

He's a farmer, slightly odd but i feel for him as he's on his own, has trouble speaking and despite his lack of hygiene he is a lovely bloke who would do anything for you.

Anyway back to the car.......

It's a little Kia, the pop rivet repair panels in several places! But far worse is the interior, this guy has 10+ cats which in the summer he lets do whatever in the car.

I was stuck one day and he offered me a lift to the garage, i could immediately smell the cat p*ss as soon as he opened the door, trying not to be obvious i positioned my buttocks on the part of the seat that looked the least stained and tryed not to inhale to deeply (yes, it was that bad).

It got worse, about halfway to the garage the car had warmed up and the heaters were going full whack. Not only did i have the stench of p*ss to contend with there was a new smell, i assumed it was the 2 ton of fish bait he had on the back seat. I swear i was turning green.

Never again.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i have cleand kids sick and dog sick out of me mums boss car long jorney back from scotland. just got on with it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember a thread on Autopia - about detailers cleaning up cars used for suicide?

No way could I handle that job, it must pay very well though.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I remember a thread on Autopia - about detailers cleaning up cars used for suicide?
> 
> No way could I handle that job, it must pay very well though.


realy??? in a way that would be a intresting read.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

i had a job a few years back now , it was a disabled persons car they had been sitting in it for weeks peeing there self ,it was stinking seats and carpets had to come out, took a while to get rid o the smell.

nothing really bothers me that way they just have to pay more for ur time on it,


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

valeted a car where someone had a baby on seats.rubber gloves and your ok


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

boy or girl lol couldn't resist


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

boy and i used hot water on it wanted it all done in one go well that seat.she ended up haveing it in asda carpark iirc.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

-tom- said:


> realy??? in a way that would be a intresting read.


It was, i wish i could remember what it was called


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol :d


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I had a little car for a big task a while back










to this










I enjoy these tasks as opposed to making a new car look new


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I had a little car for a big task a while back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me to m8 like doin older cars so u can see just how good u can get them, its always good to take before and after pic to to see just how good.:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

more satisfaction with the mucky older cars looks like you have done something


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah i know wot u mean m8


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

I had to clear up projectile vomit from the insode of my old VR6 due to a drunk mate.

It was everywhere, inside of the windscreen, dash, in the vents, stereo, down seats, in all the nookes and crannies, speaker grilles, bloody rank.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I remember a thread on Autopia - about detailers cleaning up cars used for suicide?
> 
> No way could I handle that job, it must pay very well though.


I worked for a car hire company. One guy hired a micra and took it to the far north of scotland and od'd in it. It was in the summer and a week before he was found. You can imagine the state of it with a dead body in the heat inside a car. We ended up writing the car off and sending it out to auto salvage. No doubt someone is driving around in it now completely unaware of it's gruesome past!

I never understood why the guy paid extra for insurance.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

Steven_Norfield said:


> I had to clear up projectile vomit from the insode of my old VR6 due to a drunk mate.
> 
> It was everywhere, inside of the windscreen, dash, in the vents, stereo, down seats, in all the nookes and crannies, speaker grilles, bloody rank.


bet the smell kept coming bac for a while with the heaters on eh LOL


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RETRO_AL said:


> Yeah i said i will be there in 30mins,got there and there was a massive pile runnny dog poo all over his handbrake and on his seats! :doublesho


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit on your behalf there mate, then burst out laughing!! :lol::lol:


----------



## j03y-1 (Feb 12, 2009)

funny that this thread should come up to-day.first car i did this morning had a large pan of soup spillage some time ago the and was starting to smell a bit high and i was pre warned upon booking.second car i get too jump in and it stinks.the boot is full of dog sick no warning it was there. pi**d me of so packed up.I do like a challenge with warning.the car i hate doing the most is a an old lady's i have to do every 4 weeks, I've been doing it since it was brand new about 15months ago.the problem : she never goes out in it.she does about 15 miles a month and garages it.I just hate having to through my normal valet routine for hardly any difference


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

dont think i could have done it either tbh mate

did a car late last year that had a family of about 30 mice in the footwells, that was bad enough


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> It was, i wish i could remember what it was called


try i remember :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

There was one on here a while back (think it was a Puma) that someone had chucked all over the interior.. Think that they had been picked up from a works Christmas night out and had too many got a bit car sick and it was left to a poor valeter to clean up all the mess..


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

RETRO_AL said:


> I think i may be in the running for the worst job ever
> Had a call over the xmas holidays from a plumber asking if i could come and do the inside of his l200 because he left his dog inside and forgot about him so had a accident,he said i will pay you what ever you want!
> Yeah i said i will be there in 30mins,got there and there was a massive pile runnny dog poo all over his handbrake and on his seats! :doublesho
> I nearly threw up, i told him i cant deal with that,but if you can remove the main pile and im more than willing to clean your seats and carpets down then wetvax it all
> ...


When he rang did you say, well I can make it a week on Wednesday, then turn up, do soem tutting, shake your head, run off to teh wholesalers to collect some bits, go back, have a cup of tea and a sandwich, then eventually start work, then tell em you would finish it off in the morning....... then give em a bill which was stupidly high for £5 in materials and 2 hours actual labour...... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I remember a thread on Autopia - about detailers cleaning up cars used for suicide?
> 
> No way could I handle that job, it must pay very well though.


brings back memories of the scene from pulp fiction, back seat, blood and guts everywhere!!!!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> I remember a thread on Autopia - about detailers cleaning up cars used for suicide?
> 
> No way could I handle that job, it must pay very well though.


This guy??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

beany_bot said:


> This guy??


I thought it was anadvert for coffee :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Discount Tech said:


> There was one on here a while back (think it was a Puma) that someone had chucked all over the interior.. Think that they had been picked up from a works Christmas night out and had too many got a bit car sick and it was left to a poor valeter to clean up all the mess..


Was that not Ian @ Finer details??


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

grantwils said:


> I worked for a car hire company. One guy hired a micra and took it to the far north of scotland and od'd in it. It was in the summer and a week before he was found. You can imagine the state of it with a dead body in the heat inside a car. We ended up writing the car off and sending it out to auto salvage. No doubt someone is driving around in it now completely unaware of it's gruesome past!
> 
> I never understood why the guy paid extra for insurance.





THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> bet the smell kept coming bac for a while with the heaters on eh LOL


I bought that car, got rid of it though because it had a really bad dead spot......:tumbleweed:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

had loads of sick to clean up its not nice!

this was a bad one just dirty










to this










also this was a bad one were a dog had been in the van,smell was not nice!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=96785


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I thought it was anadvert for coffee :lol:


ah, the fixer...


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Was that not Ian @ Finer details??


Rings a bell mate.. You might well be right..

I remember thinking that it would not be me touching that..:doublesho


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Was that not Ian @ Finer details??


yeah think it was a ford ka,was a mess!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

woodym3 said:


> ah, the fixer...


Was he not the Wolf?


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Mr Wolf to you...


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I got to clean a vectra estate once and on arrival was told "hope nothing bites you." Great I thought it's had a flea ridden dog in it.
If only, it turns out the owner bred insects for pet food.There were still live locusts and beetles in the car! The car wasnt that dirty, but christ it was crawling.


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Been in some people's houses and everything you guys mention in cars ,I.ve seen in houses and a lot worse such as a 2 foot high pile of dog  in a back bedroom :doublesho :doublesho 

pigs and sheep in bathrooms are regular on farms


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

speaking of suicide clean ups, we own a huge cleaning company, and my dad years ago agreed to one where a lady had repeatly stabbed her husband after a night out. As you would guess that was the last one he ever done, but he said what was interesting was there was still a pizza in the oven from the night of the murder!creepy!lol


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Not a car, but I cleared 6 black bags of pigeon poo from a church bell tower yesterday along with 1 or 2 decomposing birds.
It felt like I showered for ever when I got home. Even after wearing throw-away gear.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

pigs and sheep in bathrooms are regular on farms [/QUOTE]

In Wales maybe.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I once done a C4 where a dog had marked it's ground on the back seats when the owner took it for a test drive. Previous owner also had dogs so the car was just a total mess and covered in ****!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I quite often do jobs for a taxi firm thats got cars with sick in it. Poo doesnt bother me either...Face mask, gloves and disposable overalls and your fine.
I once, many years ago, recovered a car from a motorway smash. Leaned in to take the steering lock off then the handbrake. As I took the handbrake off, I found 1 of the drivers fingers!

Steve


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Some of these are pretty messy!!! Worst I've come accross yet is a bit of snott on the seats lol :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

simple fix for OP and general rule for everyone

put the dog in the boot behind a guard, if you don't have one get one now! and a proper vehicle to transport it (estate)

never ever carry a dog loose in the car, if it sees another dog (and isn't well trained to not react like most of the little shítbag types) it could jump in the front 

any big accident and it's airborne through the windscreen, or worse into the back of your head killing you instantly - they go on about people in the back-seat not wearing seatbelt but the amount of dogs I see loose in the back-seats of cars terrify me, 15/20/30kg (mine are 40kg) dogs flying into you would not be funny!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

what a delightful thread... think i'll stick to cleaning my and my other halfs car, we have a little jack russel but wire haired and they harpoon the seats... takes ages to pull em all out... every time I do it I say not any more... then he's back in in a couple of days rolling around... little jackass!! lol


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

buckas said:


> simple fix for OP and general rule for everyone
> 
> put the dog in the boot behind a guard, if you don't have one get one now! and a proper vehicle to transport it (estate)
> 
> ...


you can buy good seatbelt harness though which i use for my dog.well did before some ****** lost it.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

anytime im putting mutley in my motor ive got a cheapy microfibre fleece blanket i put down over the back seats as my cars a saloon so cant put him in boot. thats way when he gets out i can take the fleece out and wash it and it stops a large majority of his hairs. 

learned that the hard way that a black dog + grey interior doesnt mix.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

RETRO_AL said:


> I think i may be in the running for the worst job ever
> Had a call over the xmas holidays from a plumber asking if i could come and do the inside of his l200 because he left his dog inside and forgot about him so had a accident,he said i will pay you what ever you want!
> Yeah i said i will be there in 30mins,got there and there was a massive pile runnny dog poo all over his handbrake and on his seats! :doublesho
> I nearly threw up, i told him i cant deal with that,but if you can remove the main pile and im more than willing to clean your seats and carpets down then wetvax it all
> ...


you know what they say "where there is s**t there is money"


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I found it whilst searching for something else and some of the stories have really taken me back. In particular it reminds me of a job my old man did in the mid eighties when he was in the car valeting business. 
I remember a very concerned man ringing to say could we take on a job immediately as he'd just done had to do an emergency stop on the way back from B&Q and the lids of his two 5 litre cans of sky blue emulsion had all but covered half the interior of his Volvo. The boot floor was half an inch thick with it. The look relief on the guys face was a treat when he came to pick it up and it was like new.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

I have cleaned up sick,crap and the worst job ever on a mercedes was the whole interior carpet and seats could not be seen for dog hair,it must have been drooling quite a bit aswell as there was crispy yellow/white dry residue everywhere! I'll attack whatever job


----------



## West End1981 (Apr 4, 2009)

My bosses Lexus SC430, bearing in mind it is a two seater, I filled half a green wheelie bin with rubbish including half eaten chocalate bars and old cans of coke. There was half a "NAN BREAD" under the drivers seat. 

Before I took the car away his quote to me was

"IT JUST NEEDS A QUICK VACUUM AND A WIPE WITH A DAMP CLOTH"


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I have been clearing up after animals and people from the age of 10 so am not too fazed by cleaning up anything.

I am so used to clearing up dog sick in my own car it doesn't bother me, 4 different dogs have thrown up in my car in the last 2 years. I even layer the seat covers so I can peel off the layers as the journey progresses to reduce the impact.

Perhaps worse, although it doesn't bother a lot more, is that one of my dogs must have had a bad stomach last night after I put them to bed at 11PM. I came down the stairs to a smell and found urine and runny diarreah all over the kitchen floor so was cleaning the floor at 07:30 whilst they sat in the garden. What with getting them their breakfast, shopping, and walking the pair of them, I didn't get my breakfast until about 11 this morning.

Steve O.


----------



## sharkey56 (Mar 20, 2010)

My first proper valet was a polo with maggots in it. it was siting up for 7 months with dead skin and dog hair literally everywhere. One of the dogs had done the toilet under the driver seat the smell was unreal


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i did an a6 which had sat on a drive with window smashed for six month's. the whole interior was covered in mould. both footwells on pass side were 4" deep in water and floating sweets and food waste. 
didnt really stink that bad. but the problem was it filled a vax 6131 tank 5 times just removing the puddle to start scrubbing the carpet's. took all day on that one.

i also did one where a colostomy bag had burst on the rear seat of an fto. he left it a week before calling and it was warm. looked like curry to me till the cleaning chemical hit it. and i leaned out of the car and threw my ring. finished off wearing a painters mask lol.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Steven_Norfield said:


> I had to clear up projectile vomit from the insode of my old VR6 due to a drunk mate.
> 
> It was everywhere, inside of the windscreen, dash, in the vents, stereo, down seats, in all the nookes and crannies, speaker grilles, bloody rank.


I feel for you on this one mate:doublesho Not sure why, but I started laughing when I read your post - Sorry


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

pal of mine puked in a taxi on a night out a while ago.. normally it's a £50 charge or you can hire a valeter to clean it. i owe my pal a lot of favours so decided i'd try and clean it up.

turned up, seen the state of the inside, and promptly told him to **** off - he can pay the £50 :doublesho


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> pal of mine puked in a taxi on a night out a while ago.. normally it's a £50 charge or you can hire a valeter to clean it. i owe my pal a lot of favours so decided i'd try and clean it up.
> 
> turned up, seen the state of the inside, and promptly told him to **** off - he can pay the £50 :doublesho


Quality mate:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

newbie-ocd said:


> My bosses Lexus SC430, bearing in mind it is a two seater, I filled half a green wheelie bin with rubbish including half eaten chocalate bars and old cans of coke. There was half a "NAN BREAD" under the drivers seat.
> 
> Before I took the car away his quote to me was
> 
> "IT JUST NEEDS A QUICK VACUUM AND A WIPE WITH A DAMP CLOTH"


Cant believe he wasted a Nan Bread  :lol:

They have special cleaners for de-composing bodies. I remember the thread too, sure one of the guys hit a deer as well.

I must have a stronger stomach than I think I am eating a sandwhich while reading this. YUM


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.autopia.org/forum/profes...l-discussion/56705-death-cleaning-puke-5.html

I guess this might be thread you were looking for. Some really nasty stories there


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

i had a freaky car to clean once it happend not that long go it was just after christmas 
this year it was on the news and everything,a guy that lives round the cornor from me killed his wife and daughter at his house and then drove his disco 3 to his industrial unit and hung himself! the police brought the car back to his house and it stayed thier for ages and then out of the blue it turns up at my work and i was omg that isnt the car i think it is lol! 

anyway turns out it was but i was abit scared to look inside it expecting to find blood from his wife or daughter inside but the police must of cleaned it either that or he cleaned himself up befor he drove it but i some how doubt it,anyway i eventually built up the courage to sit in it and start cleaning it and when i started the inside of the car i found some of his daughters hair clips in the glove box and under the seat which then sent a very cold chill down my spine lol! a few weeks later we had sold it but i couldnt help but think the person that just bourght it has no idea why it was for sale or what it was used for!


----------

